# Best 55" tv.. Samsung, Panasonic, LG???



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

Which one of the 3 55" tvs is the best, I cant find any comparison on the web.
The models are:
Samsung UE55ES8000 
Panasonic Viera TX-P55VT50B Plasma HD 
LG 55LM960V NANO FULL LED Cinema 3D 

I will mostly be watching HD with the odd occasion watching 3D.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

We are in process of buying 6 x 55" TV's for Video Conf at work... Opted for the Sony KDL55HX853BU 

Getting them at roughly £1300 each. Very nice TV and decent reviews, main thing for us was a VGA input so could also be used as a presentation screen.

Doesn't help with your options but maybe another to consider. I personally like the Samsung but all my TV's at home are Samsung so that maybe why :lol:


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Panasonic VT series plasmas are the best in the business. 

Game over


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mikee said:


> Panasonic VT series plasmas are the best in the business.
> 
> Game over


This for me, and you can watch a plasma from any angle without colours washing out.


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I went into Comet to hopefully view the 3 but they didnt have the LG or Pana plasma. So im gonna have to go from your comments.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you got a Panasonic dealer or even richer sounds/Sevenoaks near you ? John Lewis usually have a good stock of panasonics too.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> This for me, and you can watch a plasma from any angle without colours washing out.


Not true, sounds like some blurb you've picked up from a reveiw site.

Why would you view a TV from an obsurd angle anyway

You'll be lucky to find those screens to view in 55" in a store, companys don't make nearly as many of those sizes and less companys will stock them too, nevermind display.

If you gona indulge in 3D, just get the LG, many pairs of glasses that weigh nothing, don't hurt your eyes or give you headaches, don't reflect everything behind you in the lens and you don't have to **** about switching/syncing/charging. Its usefull that the nano LED screens look incredible too, gone under the radar abit because the Samsungs and Panasonics are massively over hyped.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

There is no such thing as a perfect TV, so in effect each model has its plus and minus points. What is best for me might not be the best for you.

If you like action / fast moving sports then a Plasma is the better choice, LCD/LED panels are not quick enough response time wise.

Make sure you get advanced colour management on the TV you choose, there is a world of difference in a well calibrated screen.

If your main viewing area is a brightly lit room then a LCD will be the best choice as Plasma's tend not to fare well in such rooms, even the latest versions with the new filters.

Active 3D systems are less prone to crosstalk than passive systems, although the glasses are more expensive, they are the better option.

And it is true about the viewing angles that Plasmas are better than LCD, you can test this out in any Currys / Comet by looking at a LCD screen at about 33 - 45 degrees and then move round to the front you will definitely see the colours change and blacks will go from a greyish colour at an angle to near black towards the front. This does not happen in Plasma panels.

Pop over to AVForums, they are like us, dead keen and enthusiastic about their stuff. Link here to the main Video Electronics forum and its sub-forums.

And one final tip, if you are spending that much on a TV then make sure you get one from John Lewis as they will price match and also give you a 5 year guarantee. Comet and Currys will screw you for a few hundred quid for the same 5 year guarantee and it won't be as good as the John Lewis warranty. JL don't have a reputation as one of the best suppliers of warranties for nothing.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got a 50" Panasonic plasma smart tv. It's fantastic..highly recommended!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just bought yesterday Sony KDL 55HX853 multi award winner for £1299 with 5 yr Guarantee and free delivery was price match as shows £1509 fantastic deal well pleased


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 21, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I just bought yesterday Sony KDL 55HX853 multi award winner for £1299 with 5 yr Guarantee and free delivery was price match as shows £1509 fantastic deal well pleased


Cracking set that, mate.

We've delivered/installed loads of them at work recently and the picture quality and motion handling is, well.. quality!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan Partridge said:


> Cracking set that, mate.
> 
> We've delivered/installed loads of them at work recently and the picture quality and motion handling is, well.. quality!


Thanks I think at the price I paid it's the best value high specced 55" led going by reviews


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

get panasonic..theres no contest.


----------

